# Catalpa Worms Anyone???



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has seen any catalpa worms this year at all...Ive been checking trees since the last week in july and havent seen squat!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

p have been keeping an eye out all summer and have yet to see any. My usual dog walk takes me past many Catalpa trees and they don't even seem to have the wholes in the leaves that the worms usually cause. We had tons of them last year. Makes you wonder. Must be global worming or something. LOL.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here. been looking since early July and nothing, no holes in the leaves in NE Ohio either. Tim by Piedmont told me he has seen a few but not many.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Nothing in my neck of the woods. I quite looking. Last year we were getting them at the beginning of August. I wonder if the dry summer had anything to do with it?????


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't seen any yet. Used to get a lot just past the dam at Atwood Lake but haven't been by there this year.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i actually found one crawling on my front patio last night Chuck !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Its probably a terrorist attack! 

Maybe there arent any out this year at all? Im going to look again today if I make it to where the trees are...Last year and in every past year that I remember we found thousands...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

already picked around 50 doz this year....dont know if all trees produce the worms every year or not...but I have noticed that some trees only produce the worms on a hit and miss basis...one year they will have them and the next they wont....but its getting that time of year where the worms are done...all the trees that we were watching that still had worms on them have already lost all their worms....


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

went out 3 days ago and found some trees that are just starting to get worms on them,probably gonna be a short season but they are starting here


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Here in the Albany area I finally had a few show up in some of the trees, thankfully not to many. Only ate up few dozen leaves and not stripping them bare like in the past.


----------

